# Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots* +tutorial added+



## zelda (Jun 25, 2007)

I just finished my new "Lumen-King"

The partlist:

- Maglite 2C 
- 4 x SSC P4 LED's USW0H 
- 4 x 20 mm IMS reflectors 
- UCL lens (or you have to lose 130 Lumens with mineralglas :green: )
- 2 x AW's C Li_ion
- Wide Tail Cap from Fivemega 
- shark driver with external pot.
- Lipo Safer (low bat indicator with 5mm LED, 2nd picture) 
- and a lot of tools and time 


















Beamshots:





Maglite 3C LuxV WW0S @ 917mA 





Minimaglite Lux III Cyan @ 700mA





Mag85





Maglite 2C Quad SSC P4 @ 1000mA

zelda


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

WOW!

I'd be interested in seeing one SSC in a big M*g reflector...


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Another awesome Mag mod zelda!! 



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> WOW!
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing one SSC in a big M*g reflector...



Like this one?


----------



## DUQ (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Very nice light. I like the beamshot's.


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Great mod zelda; another one for my bookmarks. How many feet back do yo think you were back from the wall you were shining onto? Guessing from the pictures, seems like around 100 feet?


----------



## beach honda (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

whats the runtime like on that baby?

check your PM zelda...

-chris


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Hmmm... In that thread linked to above the beamshot LOOKS like it has a tight edged "moonbeam" sort of spot.

I have a VERY bright 3AA Streamlight Tasklight with a Cree, but it has an ICKY beam. I really like a bright spot that blends off into the spill.

What comes out of the OPs light is mighty nice too!


----------



## joedm (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

wow sweet!!!


----------



## farmall (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Great job.


----------



## plasmaman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Brilliant!
What heatsink have you used there, and what is the shark set to?
Need help for my own project!
cheers


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Please make a Tutoral! 

This is the perfect host (Mag 2c) for a pocket rocket with decent runtime!

Great Job!


----------



## yellow (Jun 26, 2007)

nice


----------



## COMMANDR (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Very Sweeeet light you got there. Color and brightness are amazing. Great work zelda.

Gary


----------



## f22shift (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

what would happen if you put an aspherical lens on it


----------



## zelda (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

thanks for the comments 

The heatsink is a simply slice with 49.8mm diameter and its 9.8mm thick. EDIT: Its 48.4mm diameter!
I made the ID of the Head a bit larger and cut 0.2mm of the bearing surface to avoid bad contact for the heatsink. The heatsink is fastened with 4 M3 screws.



> what would happen if you put an aspherical lens on it


I think it doesn't works with reflectors. I will try without them. 
a Quad Mag with 4 aspherical lens would be a new challenge 

zelda


----------



## zelda (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

@plasmaman

the shark is settable with the external Potentiometer from 50mA to 980mA.

@JamisonM

juts measured it with gogle earth 
its 37 meters.

@beach honda

around 90 min on high.

zelda


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**



zelda said:


> @JamisonM
> 
> juts measured it with gogle earth
> its 37 meters.
> ...


Man, it doesn't look it, but wow. Man that things bright.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Any chance of getting a tutoral and parts finder? 

You're on to something, and I'll bet others would like to build your creation!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Nice Light Zelda!

How much are you selling them for?


----------



## wintermute (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Thing is awesome dude - I'd love to do one myself!! I just installed *ONE* USX0H - my first of the new LED (been gone for a while), and these things are amazing. I can't imagine what 4 of these would be like.

I'll have to look up this shark driver.


----------



## zelda (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**


```
Any chance of getting a tutoral and parts finder?
```

I will write it in the next days.

@Nitro

sorry I don't sell it.I have just calculated all parts inkl. shipping and its and awesome value :drunk:

zelda


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Zelda, I wouldn't sell it either.

I was looking into a 2C Tri-SSC version, but after seeing yours, I'm now thinking Quad.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**



zelda said:


> I will write it in the next days.
> zelda


 
SWEET!

Now I'll have to build one!

Thanks!


----------



## Raptor# (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Nice! 

I have to build myself one like that as soon as you post your tutorial!

May i ask you how much it did cost including shipping? Costs will probably be going to be pretty much the same for me, i think.


----------



## zelda (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

For the moment the Partlist with prices and url's:

*Piher SMC-10-V, 25 kOhm Cermet-Potentiometer*, linear, only 11.7mm Diameters, No. 740844 from Distrelec ~ 2$
https://www.distrelec.com/ishopWebF...0844&typePhrase=&keywordPhrase=&vendorPhrase=

*M7 x 0.75 Tap drill * DC, Metric ISO fine thread, xx$ (Purchase price)
http://www.brw.ch/shop/artikel/main.html?t_ArtikelNr=262000.0700&t_ProduktNr=262000

*Maglite 2C Titan-grey *from Conrad Electronic ~40$ (lowest price in CH :sick2: )
http://www1.ch2.conrad.com Part No. 853626 - LN

*Lipo Safer, 2 Cell Version (low Voltage Indicator) *~5$
http://www1.ch2.conrad.com Part No. 230321 - LN

*M*g 2C & 3C Wide Tail Cap *by Fivemega 15$
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/162726&page=1&pp=30

*Shark* from Sandwich shoppe, 20$
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=721

*4 x Seoul Semiconductor P4 USW0H*, 32$ (bought from a CPF Member)

*4 x IMS 20mm Reflectors *from Sandwich shoppe, 20$
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_50_64&products_id=400

*Arctic Alumina Adhesive (2 Part Epoxy)*, 7$
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_39&products_id=171

*52.1 x 1.9 UCL lens*, 5$
http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--UCL%AE-Lens--UCL_Lens.html

*2 x Protected Li-Ion "C" Cells* from AW, 44$
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=157613

Total: 170$ without shipping cost. 

If you finished this project, you enjoy this little slepper :twothumbs

zelda


----------



## knot (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**



zelda said:


> - UCL lens (or you have to lose 130 Lumens with mineralglas :green: )



I don't understand that.


----------



## Lexus (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**



knot said:


> I don't understand that.


UCL (Ultra Clear Lens) has anti reflective coating. So it has better light transmission than mineralglass. Less light is reflected back, more lumens come out of the front.


----------



## knot (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**



Lexus said:


> UCL (Ultra Clear Lens) has anti reflective coating. So it has better light transmission than mineralglass. Less light is reflected back, more lumens come out of the front.



How can one lose 130 lumen out of glass?

Isn't it reflected back out by the reflector or is it trapped in there in a reflective vortex until you turn the light off?


----------



## zelda (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Quad Mag 2C SSC P4 *with beamshots**

Thats inside the pipe:






They are so many wires inside, it press the sink with shark strong to the wall  
Before I glue it the shark, I made a layer to the sink for a secure isolation. 
I use a 2 component epoxy Araldit Crystal.
Second Picture : The original Poti was removed, solder some wires for the external poti.
Second Picture left corner: Lipo Safer






first Pic: Distance between Center Poti and end of the tube.
third Pic: 5mm Led from the Lipo Safer






Close up view of the head. 4 x M3, 7mm depth
Second Pic: Made a small chamfers to fit with the ims20.













Second Pic: the ims20 is 18.1mm +-0.1 depth, with the SSC its the same dimension.

1. Insert the heatsink in to the head. 
2. Put all SSC in to the heatsink and align the pins. (without glue!)
3. Insert all ims20 relfectors. Now all Emitters are in the right position.
4. Remove one Reflector and Emitter carefully, stick it with Artic Alumina and put it back in the the Head.
5. After the 4. Emitter, screw the bezel with lens and let it drying.

Zelda
(if you find some grammatical errors, correct me  )


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow Zelda!

You did some incredible work! I didn't realize how much work was involved in this project! I don't think I have the resources to make one of these myself, I have no access to machining equipment. Did you make the wedge the shark was attached to?

Your link to "*Lipo Safer" *didn't work for me, it may be because of the language.

Great Guide and Pictures and Thanks for sharing! *Beautiful Work!*

(Would you ever consider selling a turn key in the B/S/T area?, I'd bet there would be a lot of interest)

I'll bet there will be a lot of people building your lite! *You should name it!*

*The QuadZelda!*


----------



## JamisonM (Jul 2, 2007)

Zelda, how did you get the emitters to run at 1amp with the shark. I thought that wasn't possible. You mind helping me understand how you did it to help me with my project?


----------



## zelda (Jul 2, 2007)

If you mean that thing with 980mA?
The output is 980mA not 1 Amp 

This Excelsheet should help with others shark-calculations:
http://files-upload.com/341124/shark_calculator.xls.html

zelda


----------



## snipinglight (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi zelda, did you hand tap the Mag body to fit the external pot? Was it hard to cut those threads,or did u use a lathe? Thanks. Does the linear pot control gives gradual brightness? What is the value of the external pot? Thanks


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Zelda,
Very sweet conversion! I am in the process of researching all of the hardware to start my own build. Is Li-Ion the only way to go or will 3 D alkaline cells work okay? I'm thinking the increase in barrel diameter will help with the wiring and components. Thanks so much for all of the disclosure on your build; it's inspiring! Great job!:twothumbs


----------



## zelda (Jan 7, 2008)

Alkaline cells will not work, they deliver only 4.5Volt and @ 1 Amp, Voltage drop and they die quickly. A setup with two Li-Ion 18650 +2200mAh will work.

Important! Before assembling the shark to heatsink, read some threads about "heat sinking shark". Mine switch off after 15min on max. 

Zelda


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Zelda,

Thanks for the explanation and suggestion on the batteries. I also appreciate the warning on the shark over-temp shut off. Is the Shark temp proteced? I saw a heat sink that Led Zepplin used for his P4 Quad Mag mods which seemed to offer more surface area. Any suggesions? I'm currently looking at purchasing some Seoul Z-Power P4 W42180, but I am not totaly clear about the voltage output of the shark vs. the Vf needs of the P4. How does that work? 

[email protected]
Nanomiser :wave:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 7, 2008)

I've found that the Shark board always overheats when run at high power no matter how well it is heat sinked. I seem to remember a post where another member also had this problem even though he had machined an aluminium heatsink specifically for the driver board. (Was that you Zelda?)

I've now abandoned the Shark board in favour of the Fatman. No problems with overheating at all. I'm driving 4 crees with 2 x Li-ion C at 825mA. The specs aren't quite as high for the Fatman (input current and max voltage are lower) but it has proven to be much more reliable.


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 8, 2008)

Not what I was hoping to hear, but thanks for that second data point. What about Led Zepplin and his quad P4 mag mods; did he run into the same problem? If there was a way to some how increase the surface area on the heat sink it may just work. However, I'm having a tough time trying to find the realestate inside a 2 C mag barrel.

Nanomiser :thinking:


----------



## zelda (Jan 10, 2008)

@Nanomiser

mail sent.

Found a thread with a solution:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105492&page=5


----------



## claustro (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations for this awesome mod.
I am wonderig how you could fit the hatsnk and the reflector in the head of the maglite.
Heatsink 9,74mm Reflector 20mm so total height about 3 cm.
Mine has only 2 cm from the back of the head till the glass.
See this pohots..


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 10, 2008)

zelda said:


> @Nanomiser
> 
> mail sent.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for this very helpful thread. I really appreciate your help. 

Nanomiser :thumbsup:


----------



## lumanoid (Jan 11, 2008)

@Claustro

It is possible that your head is a "old style" 2C head.
My experience is: the younger the Mag the more space is inside the head.

I´m still working on a copy of Zeldas mod. There is enough space to put inside:

Heatsink 11,5 mm
SSC P4 2,4 mm
MCR20 14,6 mm
UCL 1,9 mm

= 30,4 mm

- without any modification of the head!


----------



## jmodic (Jan 12, 2008)

claustro said:


> Mine has only 2 cm from the back of the head till the glass.


Claustro, are you sure you have a "C" Maglite? It seems to me that yours ia s "D" Mag. "D" indeed only has only about 2 cm space in the head....


----------



## claustro (Jan 12, 2008)

jmodic said:


> Claustro, are you sure you have a "C" Maglite? It seems to me that yours ia s "D" Mag. "D" indeed only has only about 2 cm space in the head....



You are right!!
I discovered it today!!
I have cutted the maglite and I am using it with an external battery pack , So I didn't use battery inside the torch I was certain I that I had a C cell!!!
I am totaly out of my mind lately

So with this Perfect XR19 Cree Heatsink for d and 4 Cree Q5 leds which reflector can I use??

Thank you


----------



## Changchung (Jan 12, 2008)

Amazing how bright is this... Great work...


----------

